# Well, this was pretty interesting



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Special high-speed videography of super- and sub-sonic bullets.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty much the same as what happens with aircraft. As for the sub test to get a true picture you must use the same bullet only loaded to keep it sub.
In the first test I think they could have found a larger caliber weapon to use.
What would be interest is real world testing on penetration


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Aawww Man... this just makes me want to go to the gun range...

But thanks for sharing, that was some pretty cool stuff!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, that would explain the noise as they go past your head. :vs_coffee:


----------

